# Filter Umbau auf Luftheber mit IBC Kammern



## max171266 (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Es ist mal wieder Umbau Zeit ;-)))
Werde meinen Alten kleinen Schwerkraft Filter, auf Luftheber und IBC umbauen....
Als erstes heißt es mal, alter Filter raus und Filterkammer Säubern 
Dann ein kleines Loch für dem Luftheber Buddeln...
Anschließend Das kleine PE Rohr (1,80m lang 0,33m Durchmesser),
versenken und einschlämmen.
Das nächste was kommt, sind die alten Zuläufe zum Teich erneuern, 
von 50 auf 110mm damit der Luftheber auch sin macht....
Lg Manfred


----------



## Michael H (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

Was willste rein machen in die IBC´´s . Und vorallem mit wieviel Watt willste fahren und was haben deine aktuellen Pumpen für einen Verbrauch .

Hattest du nicht Schon 2 Luftheber und IBC´´s an laufen .....


----------



## max171266 (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Michael,
Der Filter ist von meinem kleinen Teich, der mit den zwei Lufthebern und EBF ist am Schwimmteich ;-)
Aufbau soll wie folgt werden,...
Als erstes ein 600er IBC, wo der Bodenablauf und der Skimmer in 110mm reingehen.
Bin mir in Sachen Vorabscheidung noch unschlüssig, TF ,EBF ,oder was auch immer...,als Einschub  alles mach bar ;-)
Danach kommt der Luftheber in 110mm, 1,70m lang, der geht in den nächsten IBC 600er und befeuert dann das Helix.
Anschließend geht es zwei mal in 110mm zurück in den Teich.
Zurzeit hatte ich eine 16000 Rohrpumpe mit 100 Watt am laufen, denke mit dem Luftheber werde ich so um die 10 bis 15t mit 30 Watt hin bekommen.
Bin für jedes Watt weniger Dankbar......habe einen verbrauch von 12000kwh im Jahr


----------



## Zacky (18. Jan. 2015)

Wenn machbar, gehe auf einen 125er Luftheber und dann kommst Du mit auch mit weniger Watt auf mehr wie 15k - wenn genügend Wasser zum Luftheber läuft.


----------



## max171266 (18. Jan. 2015)

Ist ein Gedanke wert in 125er...
Habe ja nur zwei 110er Einläufe und zwei 110er Ausläufe.
Bringt da der 125er den so viel mehr??


----------



## max171266 (20. Jan. 2015)

So weiter gehts, 
Rohre zum Teich sind durch 110er ersetzt worden.
IBC Behälter geöffnet und in die Kammer gesetzt.
Skimmer und Bodenablauf, wurden auch schon an den ersten IBC angeschlossen.
Als nächstes werde ich den ersten IBC an den Sammelschacht für den Luftheber, mit zwei 110er Anschlüsse versehen.
Danach den Sammelschacht, in 125er zum zweiten IBC für den Luftheber.
Übrig bleibt dann nur noch, die Verrohrung zurück zum Teich zwei mal in 110er.
 PS.sieht alles noch etwas Wüst aus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Manfred,

cooles Projekt. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe willst Du ein 330ger Rohr in der Erde versenken und dort ein 110 ner 125 ger Luftheber reinsetzen?

Das könnte ganz schön knapp werden. Kommt natürlich darauf an, welche Lufthebervariante Du nehmen willst. Die Trichterversion? Dann wirds ganz schön eng. Mit dem Tscheschen baust Du Dir auch noch einen Engpass ein. 

Ich hatte ein 160ger Erdrohr mit nem 75 ger Luftheber. Ich fands sehr knapp, dass Wasser ist mit dem Nachlaufen gerade so hinterhergekommen.


----------



## mitch (20. Jan. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Dann wirds ganz schön eng



Da ist doch noch genug Platz

  330ger Rohr = 0,08552986 m²
- 125ger Rohr = 0,012271846 m²
------------------------------------------------
                           0,073258014 m²   ist fast wie ein 300ger Rohr, das sollte eigentlich reichen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Jan. 2015)

Ist ja richtig Mitch. Ich wollte auf den möglichen Trichter hinweisen bzw. Auf die Verängung wenn man auf das 125ger Rohr noch nen 150ger drüber stülpt.


----------



## max171266 (20. Jan. 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich werde es erst mal mit einem 125er mit Trichter versuchen....aber ich denke auch das noch genug Platz ist...
Hatte schon mal über zusätzliche einström Öffnungen, am Rohr nachgedacht.
So in etwa...


----------



## Zacky (20. Jan. 2015)

max171266 schrieb:


> Habe ja nur zwei 110er Einläufe und zwei 110er Ausläufe.
> Bringt da der 125er den so viel mehr??



Hatte ich irgendwie übersehen, sorry.  Ich hatte mit einem normalen 110er bei 16 W etwa 15,5 m³ und bei einem 125 mit gleicher Pumpe knapp 17,5 m³. Ist vielleicht nicht so viel, aber ich rechne auch nur mit 8,5 m³/h die ein 110er im Auslauf alleine schafft.

Die Trichtervariante finde ich auch nicht so schön, da es einfach durch den großen Teller unten doch recht viel Platz nimmt. Tscheche in 125 ist aus meiner Sicht eher kontraproduktiv, da zu viel Luft gebraucht wird, um ihn optimal mit Luft zu versorgen. Die Alternative gibt's...


----------



## max171266 (23. Jan. 2015)

Hallo, ich schon wieder....
Heute die Verbindung zum Sammelschacht angeschlossen.....
sieht zwar nicht Schön aus, aber es Funst so.....
Jetzt noch die Rohre zum Teich und dann geht es an den aufbau der Innen Wände in den IBC Tanks
Lg Manfred


----------



## max171266 (24. Jan. 2015)

Mal ein wenig in der Werkstatt gebastelt....
Luftheber mit Zusatz Einlauf Öffnungen gebaut ;-)
LG Manfred


----------



## lotharwei (24. Jan. 2015)

hallo Max,

es geht auch mit einem Doppelabzweig mit 45 Grad,auf dem gerade durchlaufenden Rohr eine Scheibe in der Muffe mit den Luftlöchern(Durchmesser 0,5 bis 0,8 mm)(gefühlte 1000 Stück.verschlossen mit einem Muffenstopfen in dem der Zuluftschlauch befestigt ist.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Michael H (24. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

Sieht Gut aus funktioniert er auch ...?
Bin gespannt wieviel Liter er schafft .....


----------



## max171266 (24. Jan. 2015)

Michael... habe ihn mal im Teich gestellt, kam nur nicht tief genug...aber bei 20cm über Wasserspiegel, kam schon einiges an Wasser ;-)))
Bin also guter Dinge.....


----------



## troll20 (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Max, sieht sehr interessant aus. 
Nur die Schraubenspitzen könnten Probleme machen wenn dort zB Fadenalgen hängen bleiben. 

LG René


----------



## max171266 (26. Jan. 2015)

Moin, welche Fadenalgen.....???, da ist doch ein IBC vor, der noch mit Vorfilter und Bio bestückt wird.. ;-))
Da kommt nichts über 100 my mehr an


----------



## max171266 (30. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,
Soweit alles Installiert, zum Probelauf.....
Und was soll ich sagen..... läuft wie Sau....
Der Luftheber geht Ordentlich, gegenüber der 16t Rohrpumpe, um einiges mehr an Flow....schätze so um die 20t bis 22t boah
Aber.....ein Fehler ist mir doch unter gekommen.....ich hätte die IBC, 5cm höher setzen sollen  nun ja es Passt so grade .
Vielleicht werde ich ihn noch etwas erhöhen...sind ja nur 5cm....
Die ersten 100 Liter Helix, sind auch schon in Wallung, bewegen sich alleine durch den Flow vom Luftheber, schon ganz ordentlich.
Im großen und ganzen, bin ich mit dem Aufbau schon ganz zufrieden....bei Realen 37 Watt cool:
Lg Manfred


----------



## Michael H (30. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

Sieht Geil aus und eine Ordentliche Umwälzung mit 37 Watt .

Was sind das für Trennwände die du da Vernaut hast und vorallem wie haste die Befestigt ....?

Doppelstegplatten ...?


----------



## max171266 (30. Jan. 2015)

Danke,
Ja das sind 16er X Steg Platten, sind nicht befestigt...habe sie etwas größer geschnitten und eingeklemmt.
Diese sitzen genau zwischen zwei Versteifungs Rohre der IBC, dadurch beult sich das Plastik nach außen und kann nicht mehr verrutschen.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2015)

max171266 schrieb:


> Vielleicht werde ich ihn noch etwas erhöhen...sind ja nur 5cm....


Sehe ich als zwingend an. Würde sogar eher auf 10 cm gehen.


----------

